# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Que alimentos consumian los antiguos peruanos.

## Alper

Amigos:
En el  Proyecto Arqueológico Ventarrón, ubicado a 5 minutos de Pomalca, y a 20 minutos de Chiclayo, se están realizando importantes trabajos de investigación, dentro de ello, como se alimentaban los antiguos peruanos.
Los invito a visitar el siguiente enlace. www.rpp.com.pe/2012-01-25-ventarron-promotor-de-nuestro-arte-culinario-noticia_444525.html 
Saludos cordiales.Temas similares: Artículo: Gasto per cápita en alimentos de peruanos creció 24% en década 2001 - 2010 Artículo: Exportación de alimentos peruanos al Medio Oriente llegaría a US$ 500 millones este año Artículo: Exportación de alimentos procesados peruanos a Francia crece 106% entre enero y mayo Artículo: Crece exportación de alimentos peruanos a mercado sudamericano por mejora de ingreso per cápita Minag prevé iniciar rehabilitación de 100 mil hectáreas de cafetales antiguos a nivel nacional este año

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
Es una lástima, la investigación  avanza a paso de tortuga, por falta de presupuesto e interés del estado.
Se plantea nuevamente : Será necesaria la intervención de la empresa privada, para apoyar a la Arqueología; crear nuevas modalidades de participación publico privadas.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Alper

Los alimentos peruanos continúan conquistando el mundo, ahora es la quinua, he visto cultivos de kiwicha, muy cerca al mar, en la costa es posible su cultivo con buenos resultados.
Saludos.

----------

